# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکوری یا موش آزمایشگاهی 1402!

## 1402

واقعا نمیدونم بر چه مبنایی تصمیم گیری میشه واقعا دونفر آدم دلسوز پیدا نمیشه؟ انگار نه انگار کنکور آینده خیلی هارو تغییر میده و ما موش آزمایشگاهی نیستیم  طبق قانون الانشون دانشجو های روزانه بدون انصراف میتونن کنکور بدن، تاثیر قطعی معدل هم هست، سهمیه ها هم همیشه بودن، توی این قانون و تصویبات اونی که رشته اش تجربی نبود اگر زیستشو 40 بزنه شانس بهتری نسبت به من تجربی که همین درصدو بزنم داره 
قرار بود تغییرات به نفع ما باشه؟ هرکدوم پر از عیب و نقص هست هرکدوم بازی با آینده ماها ... میدونم آدم نباید حاشیه بره ولی منی که ترممم معدلم  سوخت شد باید چیکار کنم؟ من فارغ التحصیل خوبم بیچاره اونی که مدرسه هست باید چیکار کنه؟ دوتا دلسوز نیستن برای ما تصمیم بگیرن؟یک تصمیم مسخره آینده چندین آدمو تغییر میده... 
نمیخام ناامید بشم درگیر حاشیه بشم اون از دقیقه نود اعلام کارهاشون خوب اگر میخاستین دانشجو هارو قبول کنین حداقل قبل از نتایج کنکور 1401 اعلام کنین هزار نفر دیگه بخاطر قانون انصراف حتی انتخاب رشته هم نکردنننن ولییییی واقعا اعصابم خورده موش آزمایشگاهی بودن تا چه حد :/
ممکنه تغییر بدن اینارو یا نه متاسفانه ؟

----------


## Moon.Sa

من میگم نه ممکن نیست که تو بتونی همون 40 درصد زیستتو بگیری
اینجا بچه ها خیلی وقته درگیرن این حر..م زاده هام ملووم نیست چه گ..هی میخوان بخورن
شرایط فعلا همینه، وفق بده خودتو تهش اگه لغو شد یا تغییر کرد عقب نیفتی

----------


## Sanazbst

به ایران خوش امدید...

----------


## 1402

من خیلییییی ناراحت و عصبانی هستم خوب اگر قرار بود دانشجو قبول کنین از 1401 میگفتین من بخاطر همین طرح انتخاب رشته هم نکردم ترمیم معدل هم بد شدم انگاری شاید منفی یا خنثی هم بشم 
ولی خوب شرایط واسه همه همینه بجز عزیزانی که سوالات نهایی بخرن و تقلب کنن و جمعی از سهمیه داران ...
چاره ای نیست توکل میکنم ب خدا فقط اونو انگار دارم و میخونم امیدوارم با این شرایط بشه چون نمیخام دوباره پشت بمونم..

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

اولا این چرت و پرتی که  سبطی و دارو دستش میگن  اصلا همچین نیست که بگی اره کسی که  دیپلم مغایر داره  سود میکنه  و . . .  اتفاقا کسی برندست که  سوابقش کامله چون  اون چند درصد زیست تو امتحان نهایی جبران میکنه (قطعا  این مصوبه اشکال داره و  به چیزی ک  ادم  حقشه نمیرسونه ولی خب ...) حالا شما همون تراز باید از کنکور دریافت کنی ک هیچ تضمینی واسش نیست ولی حداقل امتحان نهایی میتونی روش حساب کنی بنظرم دگ  تکلیفش روشنه  بجای تاپیک و غیره بچسبیم به درس خودم دیپلم قدیم ریاضی دارم الان میخوام تجریی بگیرم خرداد ماه  شرایطم عین دوازدهما کنم  این بهتره  به هرحال موفق باشید

----------

